
Clojure and the Web - icey
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Clojure-and-the-Web
======
raju
In case you needed to get to the slides [PDF Link] -

[http://qconlondon.com/dl/qcon-
london-2011/slides/GlennVander...](http://qconlondon.com/dl/qcon-
london-2011/slides/GlennVanderburg_ClojureAndTheWeb.pdf)

